# Quick tips for ginger kits



## Dan Dan (4/11/13)

I was at big w today with the missus. It was great fun.... Anyways, I bought a tin of coopers ginger beer to play around with. I wanna make a ginger beer for the missus, but not keen on going to heaps of trouble like I did last time, only to be told it was foul. Anyone got any quick tips or additions to the basic recipe that tart it up a bit. I see a few people add brown or dark brown sugar, what's the standard rate? It doesn't have to be the worlds best ginger beer, her favourite drink is Stones green ginger wine and sugar free lemonade, ffs...


----------



## bum (4/11/13)

Stones is MAGICAL.

There is no helping you.


----------



## Dan Dan (4/11/13)

Fine. She can drink the goo straight from the tin and wash it down with vodka


----------



## bum (4/11/13)

But, seriously. if faffing about a bit doesn't appeal then you're up against it. The straight tin can be rugged. Good enough for those who can tolerate the artificial sweetener but it sounds like SWMBO is not one of those lucky souls.


----------



## Dave70 (5/11/13)

Do you keg?
If so I had great success fitting a carb cap to a pet bottle full of Stones. Really lightens it up without defiling it with the likes of diet lemonade. 
Not heap's of trouble, just a bit of vigorous shaking back and fourth. Get your missus involved.


----------



## kegs23 (5/11/13)

i use buderim ginger beer cordial, from woolworths,about $3.50 for 700ml,i use about 1300ml and about 1L of 45% vodka (home made) and top up to 9L in my keg and just force carb it,,,,,,,
everyone loves it i think it works out at 5% alcohol, if you use to much ginger beer cordial it get a warm feeling in you mouth from the ginger,nice a cheap cost about $11 for 9L(standard carton)


----------



## Kingy (5/11/13)

i use buderim ginger beer cordial, from woolworths,about $3.50 for 700ml,i use about 1300ml and about 1L of 45% vodka (home made) and top up to 9L in my keg and just force carb it,,,,,,,
everyone loves it i think it works out at 5% alcohol, if you use to much ginger beer cordial it get a warm feeling in you mouth from the ginger,nice a cheap cost about $11 for 9L(standard carton)

This sounds alright I've made some good ginger beer from scratch. It just gets a bit expensive. 
I'm going to give this a wirl on the weekend I think.
Have you fiddled with your recipe additions and came up with this or did you just throw it all in and hope for the best.? Sounds good anyway!!


----------



## Dan Dan (5/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Do you keg?
> If so I had great success fitting a carb cap to a pet bottle full of Stones. Really lightens it up without defiling it with the likes of diet lemonade.
> Not heap's of trouble, just a bit of vigorous shaking back and fourth. Get your missus involved.


So that's just straight stones? That could do the trick!


----------



## Dave70 (6/11/13)

Dan Dan said:


> So that's just straight stones? That could do the trick!


Yep. 
About 200 kpa and 250 shakes.
You want to grab at least a couple of bottles. Over ice, very, very moorish.


----------



## Glot (6/11/13)

It depends on what your definition of ginger beer is. Actual ginger beer or ginger flavoured beer?
I have actually found the Brigalow ginger beer as per it's instructions to be okay for a fake ginger beer. I tipped my coopers down the drain.
If you want a semi real ginger beer, then use powdered ginger, sugar and either ginger beer yeast or a champagne yeast. Not a true ginger beer but quite okay. Depending on sugar levels and fermenting time, as to how much alcohol. Quite an uncontrolled concoction.


----------



## bum (6/11/13)

Glot said:


> If you want a semi real ginger beer, then use powdered ginger


It's semi-real because you're using semi-real ingredients?



Glot said:


> Depending on sugar levels and fermenting time, as to how much alcohol. Quite an uncontrolled concoction.


Well, no. It is just as predictable (i.e. knowable in advance) as with any other fermented product. Perhaps even moreso since your suggested recipe is made entirely of simple sugars. This is why GBs are thought to be bottle bomb factories. It is because people don;t care - it's just ginger beer, ffs.


----------



## mxd (6/11/13)

for SWMBO I use a tin of goo for 30 ltrs (1 x 18ltr keg and 1 x 9ltr keg) no fermenting just as a codial, as 1 tin for 1 keg was too sweet.


----------

